# Northern Cornwall / Devon



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

Heading to Bude on Saturday for two weeks. Yessssssssssssssssssssss.

Anywhere that's worth a little coffee inspired detour whilst I'm down that way?

Many thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only place I can think of is 105 in Truro - LM Strada and Origin beans - excellent food too.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm off that way next week so will try and stop off and give them a try


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, not sure I'll be down that far but if I am, I'll be there!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Can recommend Liberty Coffee in Launceston, a bit down the road from you. Well worth the trip, they're real enthusiasts! They recommended me to try Relish in Wadebridge, but we never made it there http://relishfoodanddrink.co.uk On the outskirts of Exeter is http://explodingbakery.com/......but sadly never made it there.

Good luck whatever!

Ian


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could try "Lifes a beach"at Bude, if wnat something on the doorstep, which is up on the headland by the sea pool overlooking the beach. Had a very reasonable double espresso, good crema, not sour or bitter. Daytime is a cafe, evening changes to a bistro. Went in the daytime and also had a cracking lamb curry less than 3 weeks ago.

Believe the coffee supplied by Origin, ground on a malkhonig k30 and think it was an astoria machine. They also do Tregothan tea which is grown in Cornwall, also pleasant ( I took my usual route of ordering tea out then took a chance on the coffee, both good)

May not class as artisan or coffee specific but coffee / tea / food good with a reasonable view thrown in and fits your Bude / north cornwall / devon brief.

Hope of some help, John


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks, John. I'll check it out.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Hi' date=' Heading to Bude on Saturday for two weeks. Yessssssssssssssssssssss. Anywhere that's worth a little coffee inspired detour whilst I'm down that way? Many thanks![/quote']
> 
> You may already be going for this reason but I would also recommend trying surfing. Get a lesson and they will provide the kit. The forecast for the next few days could be v nice for learning. I recommend relish in wadebridge for coffee and have heard good things about darkhorse espresso in exeter but that is a way away. Also plaice and thyme in camelford is amazing for fish and chips... Have a great hols


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Relish in Wadebridge may be a bit far but well worth a visit.

Good food as well as a deli next door.

If you are in that direction The Beached Lamb in Newquay do Origin Coffee very well & a good selection of veggie food.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah heading there for the surfing and general beach/outside feeling I miss so much about Cornwall.

I've was lucky enough to visit Relish a couple of years ago when staying in Perranporth and indeed, it was lovely. As you say, a great deli next door!

We'll be travelling via Exeter on the way so maybe a detour is in order...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Yeah heading there for the surfing and general beach/outside feeling I miss so much about Cornwall. I've was lucky enough to visit Relish a couple of years ago when staying in Perranporth and indeed' date=' it was lovely. As you say, a great deli next door! We'll be travelling via Exeter on the way so maybe a detour is in order...[/quote']
> 
> Sounds good... I got in yesturday am for a Dawn patrol at polzeath - low tide... Amazing... When it is good surfing is as addictive as espresso! Let me know if dark horse is worth a trip cheers


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Just found Tea on the Quay in Mevagissy (near St Austell). Don't let the name, or the fact they serve a flat white in a glass cup...or the lack of latte art put you off! Coffee comes from Hands on Coffee Roasters based in north Cornwall and is tasty


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree that 105 in Truro is definitely worth a visit if passing









Also, Espressini in Falmouth is good (they've a couple of branches in town). A choice of 3 beans in both branches, from different roasters


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're as far South as Falmouth, Origin's place on Porth Leven is a must. Jaw droppinglingly beautiful location and coffee to die for. - pour over, espresso and Perger coffee shot courtesy of their EK43 - all expertly made and top notch taste.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Was thinking of a trip to the Lizard at some point so will definitely stop by


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I must agree with TSK - I spent a week this summer on the Lizard and we drove to Porthleven 3-4 times to get coffee. Will the barista there could not have been more friendly and accommodating - made me coffeeshots with a variety of different beans, invited me behind the counter to watch, pandered to my kids' very specific requests for cake selections and chatted away whilst serving a stream of happy customers. Tiny place, but a must-visit. I'll definitely be back next time I'm down that way.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who recommended places!

In the end we stuck fairly local to Bude but did visit Liberty Coffee .

In Bude, we really enjoyed Bellinis who were serving Sabin's coffee, a local Bude based roaster that have not been around for too long.

I didn't manage to try, but there was the Bean Surfing Coffee Cart in Bude centre, too. They were serving Workshop espresso based drinks and were mentioned by Ben at Liberty Coffee in Launceston.

All in all, there was quite a good selection of places if you kept your eyes open; not the barren landscape I was expecting!


----------

